# I am afraid of my food processor



## Puki (Dec 30, 2021)

I got a Magimix 3200. I am very excited about having a food processor - so many recipes demand one and I am always passing them by, but no longer! I think. 

I have one now, so I should be able to make that stuff, but I am scared to death of the thing. I have visions of the top flying off because I did something wrong and food going everywhere...or I break the thing because I did something wrong. 

There is conflicting advice online. Yes, you can shred Parmesan cheese, no you cannot. Yes, you can shred soft mozzarella, no you cannot. That’s just cheese!  I asked a couple people who said, “Sure, yeah, of course you can process an uncooked parsnip” and another who said she didn’t know but she wouldn’t try it.

I ordered two books, so that might help. I hope. For now, it sits on my counter, proudly announcing that it is here in all its shiny white splendor...and mocking me. 

Were you afraid of your food processor? And if so, how did you get over it?


----------



## blissful (Dec 30, 2021)

I was not afraid of my food processor, but at first was afraid of my pressure canner.


There are safety devices/latches/hooks/ that keep the top on safely and if it should shake loose, it will stop. It MUST be put together as the manufacturer has molded it. It will fit snugly, parts against parts.


Begin by putting it together, now take it apart, and wash it, put it back together, give it a short pulse, see how that goes. Use the whirling blade inside. Put a few pieces of bread it it and make bread crumbs, see how that goes. Work your way up to chopping all vegetables, soft and hard ones. Throw them in a soup today.


When you run it, hold the top with your one hand, and the on/off/pulse with your other. It will be fine.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 30, 2021)

Puki said:


> I got a Magimix 3200. I am very excited about having a food processor - so many recipes demand one and I am always passing them by, but no longer! I think.
> 
> I have one now, so I should be able to make that stuff, but I am scared to death of the thing. I have visions of the top flying off because I did something wrong and food going everywhere...or I break the thing because I did something wrong.


This sounds like the beginning of a great horror movie. You should contact a screen writer. You could get in the credits, and maybe residuals.


----------



## Puki (Dec 30, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> This sounds like the beginning of a great horror movie. You should contact a screen writer. You could get in the credits, and maybe residuals.



I didn’t even mention the part about the blade flying out and hurting my cat.


----------



## Puki (Dec 30, 2021)

I am too afraid to even think about a pressure canner. I watched someone do pressure canning on tv and now I am afraid of pressure cookers. No joke. 

I either need to get over myself or go to a shrink who specializes in Small Appliance Therapy.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 30, 2021)

Puki said:


> I am too afraid to even think about a pressure canner. I watched someone do pressure canning on tv and now I am afraid of pressure cookers. No joke.
> 
> I either need to get over myself or go to a shrink who specializes in Small Appliance Therapy.



Caution is a good thing with appliances. Fear, not so much.  

Ross


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 30, 2021)

Food processors are made so that the machine will not even start until it´s properly closed. Nothing to worry about. If the top comes loose ( which it will NOT), the machine cuts off automatically.
Liquidisers (eg. Oster) have a lid that can be removed by hand, in order to add additional ingredients( more water, more oil, etc.). Again, no problem, as long as you don´t start the machine with the lid off. Then you will have a beautifully splattered ceiling.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 30, 2021)

Okay, reread blissful's advice but skip the first sentence [emoji16]

To get comfortable with it, you need to become familiar with it, and the only way to do that is to use it. Remember that it won't even turn on unless the parts are put together in a specific way that locks the lid on. It's unlikely that you will break it, unless you drop it.

To reiterate - start with a piece of bread and make bread crumbs. Then try an onion. Just use the pulse setting and see what it does.

You can also check YouTube or the manufacturer's website for videos made by the manufacturer for your specific product. These days, they often post demos to show customers how to use it.

Good luck! [emoji256]


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 30, 2021)

I checked YouTube and found several videos about your device, from the manufacturer as well as other users.


----------

